# [MOD] [Gingerbread] Statusbar Tweaks



## roman

Hey guys,

So in order to prepare for our (eventual) Vibrant Gingerbread release I started working on porting a couple of my mods to JVP(i9000 GB) just to learn and this just sort of happened.

With Gingerbread, I only needed to change one thing in the system, SystemUI.apk. The rest is set with my app. Furthermore, with how the app is setup, these mods can easily be ported to (I'm guessing) any Gingerbread ROM.

How the mods work: with how it is setup, there's almost no smali editing (I'm just as surprised as you are). I simply coded widgets in Java, and decompiled the new Smali classes and put them into SystemUI. Then all I had to do was change the SystemUI statusbar.xml layout to include my new widget. However, I had to add in some smali code to get the battery & the signal bar to toggle, however, they're very easy edits







. Now on to the good stuff.

*Installing* - *Only I9K JVP Based ROMs!*
You can install the EDT Tweaks app or you can push it to /system/app
You must push SystemUI.apk to /system/app

*ROM Developers*
You may use this in your ROM, however I have a few conditions:
-Keep the EDT "About" section intact. You may add to it, but do NOT remove anything from it. 
-Do not rename the EDT Tweaks app, but you may provide your own icon for it

kanging is bad mkay

*Sources*
For people who wish to incorporate this into their own framework or modify it the sources are in my github (link in my sig, I suck at github btw)

*Porting* - *you want to read this!*
As I said earlier, there's minimal smali editing. So. To port this to your SystemUI.apk you need to first decompile both of our SystemUIs, then grab the extra files from mine (BatteryText*.smali & Clock*.smali) and put them in yours.

Next, you can just grab my SystemUI.apk/res/layout/status_bar.xml and put it in the same location as yours. I doubt yours has changed much







.

Alright almost done! Now to get the icons toggling (my text widgets will toggle without the following smali edits) you can just copy my StatusBarPolicy.smali over to yours OR if you really want to know the edits I did (if you're not using a Galaxy S based phone) open up com/android/systemui/statusbar/policy/StatusBarPolicy.smali and search for "# start." All of my additions start with it and will end with a similar tag. I can help if you like, just message me.

*Bugs*
- any modifications to the icons will take a minute to update (signal bar toggle & battery icon toggle, just unplug/replug to toggle it, or it will show when percent goes down)

*Changelog*
6/14/11
-- initial release

*To Do*
- dBm text!
- your suggestions... maybe

*Screenshots*
     

*Attention!*
This mod was originally released ONLY for Galaxy S Gingerbreads. However, due to the nature of the mod, it CAN be ported to almost any Gingerbread build (I believe). Also if you like, I can post on how to incorporate the "EDT Tweaks" into the System settings instead of a standalone app with minimal editing (only 2 XML files needs to be edited!). Please let me know =)


----------



## scrizz

thanks for this!!


----------



## Stetsonaw

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Wow I want that on my phone! Looks like I need to put android sdk back on my computer..

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## tibbbbor

very rad... when i was looking through the system/app directory in the GB leak for the SGS4G, I couldn't find systemui.apk for the life of me. I know u don't have the device and I don't expect a response on this... just found it VERY strange.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX

Birg... Would love to port this to KG4 for the sgs4g. 2 questions: 1. possible? 2. permission to do it? credit given of course.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX

tibbbbor said:


> very rad... when i was looking through the system/app directory in the GB leak for the SGS4G, I couldn't find systemui.apk for the life of me. I know u don't have the device and I don't expect a response on this... just found it VERY strange.


Its in there, thats also where I had to change the 4g png files when


----------



## roman

Bl4ckpheniX said:


> Birg... Would love to port this to KG4 for the sgs4g. 2 questions: 1. possible? 2. permission to do it? credit given of course.


Definitely possible, and feel free to


----------



## mijjah74

Roman, this looks awesome, anyone have any advice on porting into the evo 4g? Any assistance would be awesome. The ROM I'm using should support this, we're just striking out with everything we try. Thanks


----------



## roman

mijjah74 said:


> Roman, this looks awesome, anyone have any advice on porting into the evo 4g? Any assistance would be awesome. The ROM I'm using should support this, we're just striking out with everything we try. Thanks


What kind of issues are you seeing? You guys are on CDMA so you have to especially careful in the statusbar policy


----------



## mijjah74

Deleted.


----------

